# Red House Furniture



## Blake Bowden (Apr 30, 2009)

haha..it's so cheesy it's funny.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOyMSEWNTs"]YouTube - Black and White People Furniture - Bizarre Commercial[/ame]


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 30, 2009)

That was pretty corny.


----------



## RJS (May 1, 2009)

WTH!  That is about as cheesy as the old Texas Discount Furniture commercials.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 1, 2009)

Lol


----------



## cmoreno85tx (May 1, 2009)

This is my favorite:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk"]YouTube - Flea Market Montgomery - Long Version[/ame]

Its just like .. its just like, a mini..... MALL !!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 2, 2009)

Love the rap, but I was just waiting for his eyeballs to pop out.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 2, 2009)

Why can’t we let the race issue die? And just get along.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (May 2, 2009)

What race issue? The only race issue I've seen latley is all the uncalled for political talks and bashing going on around here latley.


----------



## TCShelton (May 3, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> What race issue? The only race issue I've seen latley is all the uncalled for political talks and bashing going on around here latley.



Hmmm...


----------

